# Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 RGB kühlt nicht richtig



## Bynniboi (18. Juni 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mir im Februar ein paar neue Teile für meinen PC gekauft unter anderem eine AIO von MSI. Da Diese von einem Produktionsfehler betroffen ist und mit der Zeit immer mehr verstopft bin ich seit Heute auf die oben genannte AIO von Arctic umgestiegen. Leider musste ich feststellen, dass ich im Idle zwischen 50 und 70 grad habe und bei "Belastung" z. B. beim starten von Spielen die 100 Grad erreiche. Ich habe die Pumpe mehrmals ein und ausgebaut um zu prüfen ob ich alles ordnungsgemäß verschraubt habe und ob die Wärmeleitpaste ordentlich verteilt worden ist. Das sollte alles passen aber dennoch komme ich nicht unter 50 Grad. Die Verpackung kam bei Lieferung schon so an als wäre es second hand Ware und ein paar Schrauben und Teile haben auch gefehlt die ich nachgeordert habe. Evtl. Kaputte B-Ware?

Würde mich freuen wenn Jemand ein paar Lösungsvorschläge hätte


----------



## Schori (18. Juni 2022)

Läuft die Pumpe denn? Der CPU Block sollte im Betrieb leicht vibrieren.

Wenn was gefehlt hat kann das auf eine Retoure deuten, was an sich ja nicht schlimm ist sofern alles funktioniert.


----------



## Shinna (18. Juni 2022)

Bynniboi schrieb:


> im Idle zwischen 50 und 70 grad habe und bei "Belastung" z. B. beim starten von Spielen die 100 Grad erreiche.


Das sollte bei einer Ryzen CPU definitiv nicht der Fall sein. Ich habe eine LF II 360iger mit den normalen Lüftern. Da lag bei meinem alten Ryzen 3800x die Idle Temp bei um die 33°C. Auch unter Gaming Last hat die CPU eigentlich nie mehr als 70°C gesehen. Ausser bei Sachen wie Prime95 Small 128k FFTs oder Linepack Extreme. Da ging es dann schon Richtung 85°C. Was gemessen an der Last dann auch völlig normal ist.

Der 5800x wird zwar potentiell etwas Wärmer(da nur ein CCX) aber das die CPU die 100°C reißt sollte bei korrektem Einbau und vollfunktionsfähiger LF II nicht passieren.


----------



## Bynniboi (19. Juni 2022)

Vom Vibrieren spüre ich leider eher ewig aber ich hab bei der ersten Inbetriebnahme ein  blubbern gehöhrt bzw. das Geräusch dass es durchläuft danach nicht mehr. Ich hab wie in der Anleitung beschrieben die Pumpe und die Lüfter unter CPU Fan 1 angeschlossen. Ich habe einen Intel i7 10700kf. Aktuell sind die Temperaturen je nach Raum bzw. außen Temperatur um die 40-60 Grad was für mich an sich voll ok wäre aber wenn ich z. B. aktuell Minecraft starte gehen die Temperaturen auf 100 Grad hoch und bleiben auch da


----------



## Eyren (19. Juni 2022)

Du kannst auch einfach mal die Schläuche nacheinander anfassen. Sollten diese starke Temperaturunterschiede haben wird sich deine Pumpe verabschiedet haben.


----------



## Downsampler (19. Juni 2022)

Vielleicht solltest du die Pumpe mal einen separaten Stromanschluß stecken. An einen Anschluß, der nicht in der Drehzahl abgeregelt ist.


----------



## Bynniboi (19. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Du kannst auch einfach mal die Schläuche nacheinander anfassen. Sollten diese starke Temperaturunterschiede haben wird sich deine Pumpe verabschiedet haben.


Also der eine Schlauch ist wärmer als der andere und ich spür durch die Schläuche mini Vibrationen. Ich hab keine Ahnung ob die Pumpe läuft ab und zu hab ich wie beschrieben 50-60 Grad im Idle und manchmal 80+


Downsampler schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du die Pumpe mal einen separaten Stromanschluß stecken. An einen Anschluß, der nicht in der Drehzahl abgeregelt ist.


Bei der AIO gibt es nur ein Kabel für den CPU Fan Anschluss. Mit Umbau auf zwei Kabel kenn ich mich leider nicht aus


----------



## compisucher (20. Juni 2022)

Welches MB hast du denn, weil:








						ARCTIC Liquid Freezer II 360 RGB - User Manual
					

Get your ARCTIC Liquid Freezer II 360 RGB user manual. Detailed explanation with coloured schematics, photos, animations and videos.




					support.arctic.de
				



Bei manchen gibts Probleme...

Folie abgezogen? - just in case...

Und:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PWM Settings gemacht?








						ARCTIC Fan Settings in UEFI - User Manual
					

Get your ARCTIC Fan Settings in UEFI user manual. Detailed explanation with coloured schematics, photos, animations and videos.




					support.arctic.de


----------



## Bynniboi (20. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Welches MB hast du denn, weil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab das MSI Z590 A-Pro und der nächste Witz an der Sache ist dass die Folie nicht mal an der WaKü dran war deswegen hab ich die Vermutung dass ich eine bereits benutzte bekommen hab die Defekt ist. PWM Settings im Bios auch gemacht es bringt leider gar nichts. Das Teil wird zurückgeschickt und ich hab mir einen Noctua Luftkühler geholt


----------

